# ***** Top Chef Masters *****



## iconoclast

the new top chef starts tonight, and it looks like this season is going to be pretty **** good... anyone else here looking forward to this???

Top Chef Masters - Bravo TV Official Site


----------



## nicko

Might be interesting to post a question to Carla Hall and see what her take is on the Top Chef Masters. Forum is open and going on now.


----------



## gunnar

I had started this same thread in food and cooking..cause it involved food and cooking. I started mine a week ago ...and YES! very excited to see this.


----------



## iconoclast

seems like a pretty decent list of 'pros' on there... i wonder if bravo is going to make it all 'hollywood' like they do with the regulars... if so it may ruin the show, however i think with this current line-up for the 'masters' there will be a lot to learn from it and great deal of entertainment... i hope im not wrong about it.


----------



## shroomgirl

looks like a super lineup. Brave guys (girls) to be willing to expose themselves to not only competition but for many an experience into the unknown known....

ie using grocery stores instead of specialty wholesalers, not have compound or bases or other "stock" items + labor at their fingertips.

ie most probably don't conceptualize and exicute dishes in a few minutes in unknown kitchens, especially their caliber.....and calculate how long something takes to cook/start to finish.....most restaurants prep then finish when ordered.


----------



## ed buchanan

I enjoy some of their food combos. even though some of them sound crazy, they are really good. Also I pick up a lot from their plate presentations. Much better then watching Gia or Flay, or the Sunday morning guy in one of food network rehearsed comedies.


----------



## koukouvagia

I'm glad they got Kelly Choi to host, she's NY local television personality and I've always enjoyed her programs.

Where's Padma and Tom? Are they part of this?


----------



## iconoclast

i watch kelly choi on the local nyc channel... she tours some of the most obscure hot spots... one thing i dont care for is after she puts them on tv theyre not really the same bc you get all the newcomers but still a great show.


----------



## gunnar

brilliant! The challenges were like they had a window into my mind, first judged by children..those girl scouts were BRUTAL...rotfl. and then cooking a three course meal stuck in a college dorm room with just a hot plate a microwave and a toaster oven for the elimination round. Tim Love had a beautiful comeback after freezing his veg accidentally. 

I was wandering how they were going to get around hurt egos when someone had to go home. Having only 4 challengers and then eliminating 3 at once saves a lot of face. Looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## iconoclast

very different from the regular top chef... excellent episode imo... im looking forward to more.


----------



## koukouvagia

Well we all knew (and they all knew) who would win the challenge as soon as he walked in. The judges were very .... nice I guess. Nobody wants to step on any toes.
The 4 contestants seemed like really good sports, I didn't get any feeling of ego bashing, it looked like they were having a good time and didn't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## shroomgirl

is the episode available on line? Bravo has video clips/conversations but not the episodes.


----------



## gunnar

I don't know when they will be available..Bravo has clips...Hulu has the intro to the chef's clips...found a bittorrent that says it has all of the episode here:

top chef masters torrents search

they all seemed like really down to earth friendly guys. They looked confident and while they didn't want to lose they were true pros and didn't bash the other guy. It really looked like they had a lot of laughs.


----------



## petemccracken

Well, for "round one", the "Master" proved his worth by "reading the quick fire judges" and preparing a dessert that tantalized their eyes as well as their tastes.


----------



## gunnar

to be fair, I was rooting for Hubert Keller, while I have had my issues with french people, I won't hold it against him and he had the brains to open his first restaurant in my hometown of San Francisco.Besides his food is gorgeous that being said, I honestly felt that until about the halfway point of the quickfire that they all had a fair shot.

Then Chef Keller shows how he is a "master". He designed a dessert for his customer profile on the spot. I mean really..."Your being judged by Girl Scouts for a dessert..you have 60 minutes...GO!" 

the man knocked it out of the park, cause he kept his eye on the ball and hit the sweet spot of the bat. I am so looking forward to see the rest of this series.


----------



## petemccracken

Hm, that's what I wa trying to say


----------



## iconoclast

anyone know who is up for this week?


----------



## gunnar

no, but the quickfire challenge is make an amuse bouche from a vending machine. sounds familiar.


----------



## iconoclast

pretty good episode... not as good as last weeks, still entertaining though.


----------



## koukouvagia

I didn't know Wylie was such a spaz, very entertaining. Funny though how the men saw eachother as competition and didn't really take the women into account. Great episode although I don't know about the host's role - they're not letting her say anything about what she tasted and it's too bad because she has a lot of experience in this arena. Is she replacing Padma?


----------



## shroomgirl

think the burger king commercials really put a bad spin on Padma's rep.....


----------



## iconoclast

i think she's horrible as a host, and i see youre from NYC as well, so you i imagine you've seen her show? its horrible... the places are great, but her input is just bad. 

i doubt shes taking over padma's role, i think shes just doing this 'masters' event and thats it.


----------



## koukouvagia

To each his own I guess, but I don't like Padma at all. I don't like her sleepy demeanor and who cares about her pallet anyway?


----------



## iconoclast

outside of Top Chef, what experience did/does padma have with food?


----------



## petemccracken

Take a look at Padma Lakshmi Official Website


----------



## iconoclast

Her first cookbook _Easy Exotic_ was awarded Best First Book at the 1999 World Cookbook Awards at Versailles. She was host of the Food Network series, _Padma's Passport_, which is part of the larger series _Melting Pot_, in 2001. She has also been a guest host on parts of the British culinary tourism show _Planet Food_, hosting the segments on India and Spain.[13] Her second cookbook _Tangy, Tart, Hot and Sweet_ was released October 2, 2007.[14]


----------



## izbnso

Don't forget she played a spoiled alien princess on Star Trek Enterprise. :roll:

Precious Cargo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## iconoclast

lol, thats cook book worthy... next arsenio hall will have a show on food network...


----------



## chefboyarg

yeh I found it pretty funny and sort of humanizing to see a top tier chef like Wylie fail at something then start dropping f-bombs all over the place


----------



## karenlyn

I had no idea this show even existed! I've been lost without my [illegally downloaded because I'm in Spain] Top Chef, which doesn't return until August. Am off to get copies of this now! Thanks so much for the heads-up.

Btw- I love Padma. But I think my husband loves her more. Sexy girls who love food and all that.

-Karen


----------



## mont86

They only have one episode on hulu..I did enjoy it.


----------



## epi

i was panicking last night when Anita didn't get a good feedback from Zoey and the Judges. I knew Art was going to get eliminated, he seemed distracted and was ready to go home.

On a different note, i couldn't help but notice Rick Bayless was a guest on this forum. . .I'm like Whoa. . .WOW!!! Ok, this forum is much bigger than I thought. Another reason why I am proud to be here. :bounce:


----------



## bughut

I've just watched the finale of Top chef for the first time on cable. It was probarbly seasons ago for you guys. Anyway it was fabulous. The guy i wanted to win, Dale, was such a contender, i was really surprised when Hung won. And felt heart sorry for Cassey when her finale meal went wrong. I guess the best chef won, but i was really rooting for Dale.
Hope they show another season soon


----------



## kirstens

I loved that season and Dale. He actually works at a restaurant or used to at least, here in Chicago called Deleece. A couple of friends of mine passed him on the street. I have yet to go eat there.


----------



## epi

I missed the show last night, who got voted off? I think Bravo will show it again on sunday


----------



## luvpie

you say you didn't see it so I won't be the spoiler......


----------



## epi

Grrrrrrrr. . . .Anito Lo got eliminated. I thought Michael's ego was going to hinder him from staying

Ok, then the winner is going to be Hubert Keller. And I am not saying so because he has a nice saucy french accent (ahhh! you just want to die in his arms listening to him talk ) but because he is an excellent chef and knows how to control his temper.


----------



## bryanj

Was he at the one on Southport or the one on Clark? 

Also, Bets on winner? I'm saying Rick because I think he's an awesome cook and just because he's so darned nice. I've met him a few times, and he is an awesome guy.


----------



## luvpie

I don't care for the hostess at all. Just my opinion


----------



## iconoclast

2nd. she has a show here on ny tv and its horrible... she finds nice spots in the five boroughs, but i cant stand her... so i rarely ever watch it.


----------



## ed buchanan

Rick Baylis won and I am very glad for him, he deserved to win as a product of the good old USA and with no upity culinary school background. The guy has been perfecting and experimenting for a good 20 years with mexican and southwestern cuisine. He put in his time at hard knocks university. The 2 other chefs were also very good. With a half point seperating the final outcome, You know they all new their business and are all winners.


----------



## iconoclast

my money was on hubert keller... oh well...


----------



## luvpie

that one judge, from Saveurs or whatever it's called, obviously just doesn't care for MC.
we still think he blew it last week with his haughty attitude.
was surprised to see that he took second though.
now I have to find where RB has his restaurants.
I must taste his mole.
sounds so good:bounce:


----------



## kirstens

Pretty sure on Southport.

I was so happy for Bayless. Genuine guy. His restaurants here in Chicago have a wait on getting a table for a Friday or Saturday night until November. Insane.


----------



## banpreso

i just finished watching the series yesterday, it was awesmoe!

it was pretty cool to see Dale just go off on Michael Chiarello, lol really funny, almost got too real for TV!

the thing about the masters vs. regular top chef is i feel like they expirment less with new flavor combinations and work more with stuff they already know how to do well. take less chances than regular top chef contestants i guess. 

looking forward to season 2 of top chef masters! 04/07/2010


----------



## luvpie

Looking forward to the new season also.
I read today that a few from season one are returning.
That French guy is his name Lefever or close and the one
chef that was referred to as kinda hyper. 
I don't care who's on just can't wait for it to be here.
I'd love to see John Besh again and it'd be great if the masterful PP
came on board. Auh, wishful thinking on both accounts.


----------

